# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Tuusula selvittää raitioliikenteen kannattavuutta

## Makke93

Hesari uutisoi, että Tuusula on tilannut selvityksen raitioliikenteen kannattavuudesta 2040 Yleiskaavaa varten. Reitti ei ole varma, mutta artikkelissa on alustavasti esitetty vaihtoehdoiksi joko Hyrylästä Tuusulanväylää etelään tai jo Keravalta alkaen Hyrylään ja siitä etelään.

Suoralta kädeltä tuntuisi että ei ole kannattavaa, mutta kai minkä tahansa rataprojektin saa kannattavaski jos vain kaavoittaa mukaan tarpeeksi asutusta. Luulisi kuitenkin että niille jotka ovat valmiita asumaan niin tiiviissä kaupunkirakenteessa että ratitioliikenne kannatta, löytyy tilaa lähempääkin Helsingin keskustaa. Jos rata yhdistyy Tuusunbulevardiin suoraan Tammistossa, eikä kierrä Lentokentän ja/tai Jumbon kautta, niin vaikea kuvitella että nopeus siltikään olisi enää kilpailukykyinen junavaihtoon Ruskeasannassa tai Keravalla.

----------


## Ketorin

Melkein 40 km pitkä raitiolinja, jos oletetaan, että se ajaisi keskustaan saakka. Vaihto junaan Keravalla, Tikkurilassa, Käpylässä?

----------


## samulih

> Hesari uutisoi, että Tuusula on tilannut selvityksen raitioliikenteen kannattavuudesta 2040 Yleiskaavaa varten. Reitti ei ole varma, mutta artikkelissa on alustavasti esitetty vaihtoehdoiksi joko Hyrylästä Tuusulanväylää etelään tai jo Keravalta alkaen Hyrylään ja siitä etelään.
> 
> Suoralta kädeltä tuntuisi että ei ole kannattavaa, mutta kai minkä tahansa rataprojektin saa kannattavaski jos vain kaavoittaa mukaan tarpeeksi asutusta. Luulisi kuitenkin että niille jotka ovat valmiita asumaan niin tiiviissä kaupunkirakenteessa että ratitioliikenne kannatta, löytyy tilaa lähempääkin Helsingin keskustaa. Jos rata yhdistyy Tuusunbulevardiin suoraan Tammistossa, eikä kierrä Lentokentän ja/tai Jumbon kautta, niin vaikea kuvitella että nopeus siltikään olisi enää kilpailukykyinen junavaihtoon Ruskeasannassa tai Keravalla.


Miksi ei keravan kehätielle pikarata jolla väki junaan ja nopeasti stadiin.... siinä on mielestäni tilaakin kun keskellä metsää mennään ainakin osa matkaa.....

----------


## Makke93

> Melkein 40 km pitkä raitiolinja, jos oletetaan, että se ajaisi keskustaan saakka. Vaihto junaan Keravalla, Tikkurilassa, Käpylässä?


Itse laskin 34,5km vaikka mentäisiin Keravalla Tuusulatien kautta, eikä suoraan 148-tietä. 

En kyllä usko että edes linja kulkisi koko matkaa, saati sitten matkustajat. Yhtenä seikkana on pullonkaula Hakaniemi-Rautatientori välillä. Jos Laajasalosta tulee tuossa vaiheessa 18 vuoroa ruuhkatunnissa, Sörkästä tulevat Viima-radalta 5min välein ja HSL varmaan haluaa 5min vuorovälin Lentokentällekkin eikä anna linjaston selkeyden nimissä pudottaa sitä 10 minuuttiin jotta saataisiin toiset 10min linjalle Tuusulaan. Ja vielä kantakaupunkilinjat lisänä. 
Sitten toinen seikka on se aikaisemmin mainittu nopeus. HSL on laskenut Tuusulantien bulevardiratikan 1.vaiheelle linjanopeudeksi 21km/h. Vaikka siitä eteenpäin saataisiin rakennetulle alueella esim 800m pysäkkiväli ennen noita metsiä Hyrylän eteläpuolella jolloin Ruskeasannasta Käpylään saavutettaisiin 25km/h linjanopeus. Tällöin Käpylään menisi 9min pitempään kuin Ruskeasannasta junalla. Keskustaan menisi 17min pitempään. 

Linja kannattaa siis mielummin ajaa Ruskeasannan eteläpuolella joko Jumboon tai Lentokentälle. Jos siis kannattaa ensinnäkään.

----------


## Eppu

Hah! Tämäkin selvitys on 29000 euroa hukkaan heitettyä rahaa, jonka voisi käyttää johonkin muuhun. Piste.

----------


## 339-DF

> Hah! Tämäkin selvitys on 29000 euroa hukkaan heitettyä rahaa, jonka voisi käyttää johonkin muuhun. Piste.


Trollibusseihin?  :Laughing:

----------


## canis lupus

> Trollibusseihin?


Jep. Kulkevat samaan tapaan sähköverkossa ja vauhdikkaammin kuin raitiovaunut

----------


## petteri

Esimerkiksi Ruskeasanta(asema) - Hyrylä - Järvenpää(asema) käytävä voisi kyllä olla mahdollinen käytävä liityntäratikalle.

----------

